# The Hell Hole - Revision 3: The massive upgrade.



## witchymom

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks AWESOME! You can deliver it to my house and I will give a it lovely wonderful home! 

look, i made you dinner as payment....


----------



## witchy poo

That looks awesome. You are very creative.


----------



## fravak

Very impressive!!!


----------



## craftygirl

Great work! I love it!


----------



## Wild Bill

Looks awesome!!!! Great job!


----------



## matrixmom

I love the idea of 2 flickering effects! Also reinforcing the spine with a steel rod vs PVC - perfect . Some of my pose n stays have been sagging in the heat as well. Hubby has reinforced with wood.
Fantastic display -is it going towards front of your display?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Looks terrific!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to get it in ground & fully set up, even though my poor lawn hates it! Lol! 


@ MatrixMom - I hear you on the P-n-S problems, mine's joints never did lock in place properly. They'd just slowly fall until I ran a couple of sheetrock screws through the joints to pin them. I think probably the best solution for the spinal column sag, long term, is likely to glue the spine halves in addition to the steel rod I ran up the backside of the spine. 


Overall, I'm definitely displeased with the quality/price ratio of the pose & stay's. Especially when the skull is as disproportional as it is... I replaced mine w/ another I had laying around the same day I bought it. Actually, the P-n-S skull found a home on a memento mori style animated ground crypt I'm trying to finish up now. The lack of detail & proportions of the skull being off doesn't matter so much when a stone finish is applied to it! Lol! 


I haven't really made a final descision on the placement just yet. On the other hand, I still have far too much to do project wise to think about setup/design right now. The only thing I can say is it'll go where I know no underground utility services are routed, and all of mine are underground.


----------



## hippieman556

that looks awesome


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hippieman556 said:


> that looks awesome



Thanks Hippieman, glad you think so.  I'm pretty partial to it myself, but... lol, I'm a little biased.


----------



## CFD318

Love the way it seems like it is coming from the hole! Great work on the Lava!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Lava looks real as ...well...lava


----------



## groundskeeper

Looks great! I purchased the half devil skeleton from target this year and was planning on making it look like it was coming out of the ground some how, this layout will work great. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks CFD, Oaklawn, & Groundskeeper! 


@ Oaklawn: You owe me a keyboard my friend, I read your comment and shot coffee out of my nose laughing! All over my Leopold Tenkeyless...  Just kidding, I got it cleaned up pretty fast.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm still trying to figure out hot you made the foam hole.i understand the lights and such ,it the "bowl"of foam is my question.
did you spray a layer of foam let it dry then do the sides or.....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

It's pretty simple actually, DWD. It just an inexpensive, large flower pot with a serious swiss cheesing via a drill to pass the lights through. The foam is applied over them just like I described in the Hot Coals thread. 


I didn't apply it in layers intentionally, I just underestimated how much foam I'd need to complete it initially. 6 can's isn't enough, 3 more are needed for the effect at this scale. 


Although, with the leering skelly in place, you'll need a fair amount of bracing to keep the bottom of the flower pot from flexing, even with sandwiching the bottom w/ 3/4" plywood & 1/4" ply on the bottom (side flexing of the flower pot was the initial problem). It was fine though, the channel for the fog was slightly redesigned in mid-stream to provide the additional bracing it needed to stabilize it. 


Were I to do it again, the bottom plate would be 1/2", and integrated into the fog channel to provide additional stability from moment one.


----------



## Porter

Nice job. Looks great!


----------



## rebelxwing

Looks absolutely fantastic, you've constructed a great prop that I would be proud to have in my yard anyday!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks Porter & rebelxwing, glad you guys like it!  


So this is how it turned out for this year, in ground. Although I didn't have time to set up the rest of the lighting, it still came out pretty good. 











I had to LOL at all the kids that were afraid to touch the "lava" when their friends dared them to!


----------



## Terra

Guess what? You were featured at Neatorama!!! My mom reads it and she forwarded the article to me. You are famous  They called it The Most Epic Halloween Decoration Yet: http://www.neatorama.com/2013/11/11...m_campaign=Feed:+Neatorama+(Neatorama)#!n8t9g

It looks so real - I bet the kids were afraid to touch it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

That's pretty cool, thanks for posting that Terra! Rot himself thought enough of it, to feature it on What's Brewing last year, prior to the lava & animation revamp. 


Although I must admit, the title made me wince a bit at it's heady proclamation. Being that; of all the folks I know, and their wondrous creations... One's that bring a plate of humble pie to the old hell hole.  







Correction to the Neatorama article: It's original incarnation was in 2009, albeit, it's undergone through a few revisions since. I've had it in various guises in the arsenal since before I was a member here.


----------



## samiraohara

Where can I buy this prop?


----------



## witchymom

samiraohara said:


> Where can I buy this prop?


raven made it, you cant buy it lol


----------



## samiraohara

do you sell this prop?


----------



## witchymom

it is handmade, not for sale. he did give instructions so you could make your own version if you wanted.


----------



## Chaserbug

Love it! Can you give me some instructions on how you made the coals? I really want to do this for my devil prop. How many cans of foam did you use? thanks,


----------



## Trex

He's awesome, nice job! I would love to add this to our grave yard next year!


----------



## Patricia viars

Would love to see some Halloween decorations and prices


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Patricia viars said:


> Would love to see some Halloween decorations and prices


The post is a prop showcase, not an item they are selling and unlikely to reply as they unfortunately have not been on the site in about 5 years. 

You can build one like it as he talked about how he made it in the post here.


----------

